# Front Propane Cover Repair



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope this is in the correct category for posting. I bought the trailer and it had a broken plastic cover for the batteries and and propane. Has anyone fixed one of these before. How much is a new one? I did fix part of it as I noticed rivets were loose so I drilled out the old ones and bought rivets that had a wider flange and longer. On the inside I put a washer hoping with the wider flange on the outside and the washer on the inside it would spread out some of the load on the cracked areas. I also put in a few new ones. 
I then tried to glue the two big parts back together with ABS glue and it seems to have failed







It was suggested that I use ABS plastic glue and lay some fiberglass on the inside then paint it with patio furniture paint.
So unless there is some collective answers on what I should do I plan on laying a flat piece of metal behind and using rivets to hold it together.

FYI I have called the parts places and all of them say they would have to order a new one and have no idea how much it would be. Obviously with the lack of interest they have in sourcing one business must be good...


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

About 250 bucks. They use to ship them inside the new rv's. Assuming they still don't allow this from keystone gret ready to pay a steep price for shipping. Mine was shipped with 5 or 6 others so we split the cost by 5 or 6.

I would not mess with the old style to much, but it just depends on how much cash you want to spend.

Good luck.

Brad


----------



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

I removed mine to mount a generator from my 2008. Would you be interested in buying it?


----------



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryan Ellis said:


> I removed mine to mount a generator from my 2008. Would you be interested in buying it?


I am across the country on the west coast and see that you are in Florida, probably too far to make it financially worthwhile. But i did find out how to fix it for probably under $10.00
I used $2 worth of abs plastic and some plumbers glue, with some pop rivets, it is back together and some paint it will be as good as new. Thanks for the offer


----------

